

This is how you recruit for your stealth stage startup - shalmanese
http://www.joinwire.com

======
gallerytungsten
That was pretty funny. I hope their product is at least as good as that video.

------
neworbit
OK I am inspired to do this now ;-)

------
silverlight
This is hilarious.

